# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Lockdown America

## Anti Federalist

Hat tip to RPF members phill4paul and presence for suggesting the idea.

Feel free to jump in, everybody.

Your daily dose of "lockdown": coming live from Prison Amerika.


*BB gun threat prompts lockdown of North Brunswick middle school*

http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ss..._lockdown.html

Brian Amaral/NJ.com By Brian Amaral/NJ.com

on March 14, 2013 at 12:14 PM, updated March 14, 2013 at 12:16 PM

NORTH BRUNSWICK – A report that an 8th grader had a BB gun at school this morning prompted the lockdown of Linwood Middle School, according to police here.





> *FWIW.....
> 
> "Lock-down" is a prison term derived from locking all the convicts in their cells...
> 
> Kind of fitting for subliminal programming*..





> *It's just not a day in AmeriKA without a good lockdown*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Worthington Schools Under Lockdown Because Of Hard Road SWAT Situation*

Thursday March 14, 2013 12:21 PM

UPDATED: Thursday March 14, 2013 12:28 PM

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/...situation.html

COLUMBUS, Ohio - Five Worthington City Schools were placed on lockdown on Thursday afternoon because of a man threatening suicide in the area.

According to Worthington Schools officials, Granby Elementary, McCord Middle School, Worthington Kilbourne High School Liberty Elementary and Sutter Park Pre-K were placed on Level 1 lockdowns shortly after noon. Students were not allowed to leave the buildings

----------


## tod evans

Can one of you folks who's not technologically challenged set up a map so as these reports trickle in pushpins can be added?

----------


## phill4paul

Oh Christ, Ya had to go an done it...............................

  I'll take Jan/13.... back in a bit.  Probably a long bit.

----------


## DamianTV

Dont forget to have Neighborhood on Lockdown when anyone with a concealed weapon walks around.  I'd also be interested in seeing a pushpin map...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Can one of you folks who's not technologically challenged set up a map so as these reports trickle in pushpins can be added?


Done

----------


## Anti Federalist

New York state:

----------


## phill4paul

OK, here are the first three pages of google search for "Lockdown January 2013"...I may add more later...

1/3/13

'Suspicious' armed man prompts Mamaroneck schools lockdown
http://www.myfoxny.com/story/2049686...roneck-schools

1/10/13

Police: Hooded jogger led to lockdown at Montco school
http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?se...cal&id=8949207

1/11/13

University Statement on Jan 11 2013 Lockdown
http://www.pacific.edu/About-Pacific...3-Lockdown.htm

1/15/13

Elmont Memorial High School Placed Under Lockdown
http://fios1news.com/longisland/node/25651

Greenup schools in lockdown for precaution
http://dailyindependent.com/x5038227...for-precaution

1/16/13

Lake Travis schools placed on lockdown
http://www.myfoxaustin.com/story/206...ced-on-lockdow

Diocese schools on lock down after social media threat
http://www.wfmj.com/story/20520819/d...l-media-threat

1/23/13

2 school lockdowns lifted following search for suspect
http://www.live5news.com/story/20661...ls-locked-down

Moody High School conducts mock lockdown to educate students, staff
http://www.caller.com/news/2013/jan/...k-lockdown-to/

Mendocino School Went on Lockdown January 23rd Because of Alleged Threats by Humboldt Man
http://kymkemp.com/2013/feb/1/dog-sh...own-neighbors/

Students Dismissed After Lockdown Due to ‘Dangerous Situation’
http://fox4kc.com/2013/01/23/park-hi...l-on-lockdown/

1/24/13

Lockdown lifted at Stafford Springs schools
http://www.wfsb.com/story/20668249/t...ls-locked-down

LOCKDOWN SIMULATION 3:30 PM THURSDAY, JANUARY 24TH
http://www.edline.net/pages/Arapaho_...ION_3_30_PM_TH

1/25/13

UPDATE: Lockdown Cleared at Multiple Area Schools
Sunnyvale Police confirmed the lockdown at area schools is over.
http://cupertino.patch.com/articles/...ley-elementary

Lockdown lifted after bullet found on Stafford school bus
http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/tolland...d#.UUII3Bc4uSo

1/29/13

High school lockdown *drill to include gunfire*
http://wgntv.com/2013/01/30/police-w...WwhsDr3p68v.99 

'Nerf' Gun Rumor Forced Lockdown at Bronx School, Cops Say
http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/2013...#ixzz2NXH08ImG


1/30/13

Home invasion briefly puts eastern Wake schools on lockdown
http://www.wral.com/seven-schools-lo...unty/12042697/

Suspect Arrested After Hours-Long Tierrasanta Manhunt
Several schools were placed on lockdown as authorities searched for the suspect
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loca...#ixzz2NXEUcCVT

1/31/13

Brockton High School Put In Lockdown January 31st; Police Determine Building Safe
http://www.brocktonpublicschools.com...p=1&newsid=417

Shooting in Canton leads to brief lockdown at local schools 
http://cherokeetribune.com/view/full...=breaking_news

----------


## tod evans

FWIW.....

"Lock-down" is a prison term derived from locking all the convicts in their cells...

Kind of fitting for subliminal programming..

----------


## phill4paul

> FWIW.....
> 
> "Lock-down" is a prison term derived from locking all the convicts in their cells...
> 
> Kind of fitting for subliminal programming..


  Indeed. Some are blind even when it is right in front of their eyes.

----------


## presence

*February 2013*
*
1
*




*UPDATED: Lockdown at Lincoln Sudsbury Lifted  After Phoned-In Bomb Threat ...*Feb 1, 2013 - Nix reported at about noon the _school_ was in a "quasi-_lockdown_," meaning 

*Madison Schools on Lockdown as Precautionary Measure ...*Feb 1, 2013 - All _schools_ have normal dismissal and normal after _school_ activities. MADISON, NJ *.*

*Bethel Middle School lockdown over - NewsTimes -  Danbury*Feb 1, 2013 - Bethel Middle _School_ was briefly locked down Friday morning after a staff member found a spent .22-caliber shell casings near the cafeteria, _school_ officials said
*
2

**SHS lockdown happened because of bomb threat note*Feb 2, 2013 - SHS _lockdown_ happened because of bomb threat note. by Staff | _February 2_, _2013_ | Filed under: News. Tuesday's _lockdown_ at Socorro High _School_*Beauty School Lockdown - ABC 17 News*Feb 2, 2013 - Jefferson City police caught the suspect Saturday early evening and the _school_ lifted the _lockdown_
*
3

**Lockdown affects eight schools | ThisWeek Community NewsFeb 3, 2013 - Sunday February 3, 2013 7:06 PM. Print; Tweet. A 41-year-old man who fled police and prompted lockdowns at eight Olentangy schools**

4*

*Two Oklahoma schools on lockdown after student commits suicide ...*Feb 4, 2013 - Coweta Intermediate High _School_, above, was on _lockdown_ on Monday, _Feb_. 4, _2013_ after a student reportedly committed suicide in a bathroom. 

*Linton-Stockton schools on lock down | WTHITV.com*Feb 4, 2013
We brought you the initial story Sunday night. Linton Police told News 10 that Linton -Stockton _schools_ w
*
5*

*Several schools in Arizona placed on lockdown after report of ...*Feb 5, 2013 - From the blog The Lookout: Three _schools_ in Yuma, Ariz., were placed on _lockdown_ on Tuesday morning after police were called to investigate a report

*14-year-old faces felony charge after threat placed ... - Knoxville*www.wbir.com/.../14-year-old-faces-felony-charge-after-threat-place...
Feb 5, 2013 - A _lockdown_ for all Greene County and Greeneville city _schools_ is over and now a 14-year-old boy is facing a felony charge for the hoax. 

*Four Plainsboro schools remain on lockdown, West  Windsor - NJ.com*Feb 5, 2013 - Community Middle _School_, Wicoff Elementary, Millstone River _School_ and West Windsor-Plainsboro High _School_ North remain  on _lockdown_ as a precaution.

*6* *POLICE ANNOUNCE THE DORNER MANIFESTO*, sporadic police shootings and lockdowns ensue... (keyword: dorner lockdown, dorner 71)

*Lockdown lifted at Columbus High School after report of ... - Houston*abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8982784
Feb 6, 2013 - A Colorado County high _school_ was placed on _lockdown_ late Wednesday morning after a report of a suspicious person on campus.
*
7*

*Tempe schools lockdown lifted; police arrest 1 in road-rage shooting*www.azcentral.com › Community › Tempe
Feb 7, 2013 - Tempe _schools lockdown_  lifted; police arrest 1 in road-rage shooting ,Shots were fired from  one vehicle at another vehicle near intersection of Loop 101 and *...*

*Bay Shore Schools In Lockdown As Police Search For Suspect ...Feb 7, 2013 - Suspect That Prompted Bay Shore Schools Lockdown Caught. February 7, 2013 2:27 PM. Developing Story (credit: CBSNewYork) ...* *2 schools under lockdown following stabbing at Federal Way park ...Feb 7, 2013 - Two South King County schools are on lockdown after a man called 911 to report he had been stabbed. Sheriff's ... Print. February 7, 2013**
8

*Twitter comments caused Lebanon _school lockdown_ | The *...*
www.tennessean.com/.../*2013*0208/.../Twitter-comments-caused-Leb...

Feb 8, 2013 - Lebanon High _School_ was in a 'soft _lockdown_'' Friday afternoon because of threatening comments  made on Twitter, Wilson County _Schools_*

9

*
*Top News Today | Lockdown At Prestigious LA School | Us*_Feb 9, 2013_. _Lockdown_ At Prestigious LA _School_. One of two _schools_ in Hancock Park remained on _lockdown_ late Friday afternoon while authorities searched *...*



*February 9, 2013 - The Day in Gun Violence - NYTimes.com*Feb 9, 2013 - Nearby _schools_ were briefly put on _lockdown_. The attacker is  still at large. —Reno Gazet*


10

**Lowe's Locked Down on Report of Dorner Sighting - NBC Los Angeles*Feb 10, 2013 - Lolita Lopez reports for the NBC4 News at 11 p.m. on Sunday, _Feb. 10, 2013_. *...* The _lockdown_ and search was seen mostly as precautionary as officials
*
11*


*UPDATE: School Lockdowns Lifted in Waimea, Honoka`a | Big ...Feb 11, 2013 - School officials said students are safe, and that a threatening message sent to police was the reason for the lockdown.**Norman police capture escapee; school lockdown lifted | News OK*Feb 11, 2013
3:40 p.m. Taylor Brotherton was taken in to custody in the area of 2200 West Brooks, police report

*Lincoln School on lockdown - Canton, IL - Canton Daily Ledger ...*Feb 11, 2013 - Lincoln Elementary _School_ is currently on _lockdown_.Superintendent Roy Webb has said the _school_ is safe.The Ledger is *...* _Feb. 10, 2013_ 5:13 a.m.. Get it to go .



*12* *DORNER COMMITS SUICIDE IN BURNING BUILDING*

*BPD urges 2 local schools to go on lockdown*KERO-TV 23-Feb 12, 2013
BAKERSFIELD, Calif. - Two schools were urged to go on _lockdown_ by the Bakersfield Police Department as police searched for burglary suspects

*Online Threats Lead To McDowell Co. Lockdown*WLOS-Feb 12, 2013
Authorities say the source of concern that led to the 30-minute _lockdown_ might be a sign of the times.

*Lockdown Lifted At Illinois State University*CBS2 Chicago-Feb 12, 2013

*Lockdown lifted at several Midvale area schools*Fox 13 Now - Salt Lake City-Feb 12, 2013
MIDVALE, Utah — Several schools were placed on _lockdown_ Tuesday morning while police investigated a shooting at a home in a nearby neighborhood.


*13*

*Chief: Marion High School on lockdown after threat*The Southern-Feb 13, 2013
MARION - Marion High School was put on _lockdown_ Wedensday afternoon, and police were called to the campus after a dispute between cousins evolved

*Lake Shore Middle School, Crossroads Academy lockdown: Two ...*WPTV-Feb 13, 2013
Lake Shore Middle School and Crossroads Academy were placed on code red _lockdown_ due to police activity in the area, according to Palm Beach County

*HACC campus placed on lockdown following domestic dispute*Penn Live-Feb 13, 2013
The Harrisburg campus of Harrisburg Area Community College was placed on _lockdown_ Wednesday night following a reported domestic dispute. The office of 


*14*

*Dorchester charter school placed in lockdown after shots are fired ...*Boston.com-Feb 14, 2013
No  one was injured and no arrests have been made, but the Lucy Stone   campus of Roxbury Preparatory Charter School was placed into _lockdown_

*Student with folding shovel prompts school lockdown*KTVB-Feb 14, 2013
The school was put into _lockdown_ around 9 a.m. Thursday. That's when authorities received a report of an armed suspect in the school, located at 4990 North

*Gunshots spark lockdowns in Cuba, N.M.*KOAT Albuquerque-Feb 14, 2013
Three schools in Cuba, N.M. are no longer on _lockdown_ after shots were reportedly fired behind Cuba Elementary School on Thursday.

*Andover schools remove lockdown after burglary suspect captured*Kansas.com-Feb 14, 2013
A Butler County sheriff's deputy captured a burglary suspect early Thursday afternoon, allowing Andover schools to lift a _lockdown
_
*Students dismissed from Phila. school after lockdown*6abc.com-Feb 14, 2013
CRESCENTVILLE  - February 14, 2013 (WPVI) -- Students at a charter  school in  Philadelphia's Crescentville section have been sent home  following a _lockdown_

*15*

*McAdory schools no longer on lockdown; manhunt concluded for trio ...*The Birmingham News - al.com (blog)-Feb 15, 2013
The disappearance of the trio launched a massive search in the area and prompted a _lockdown_ at McAdory High School and McAdory Middle School

*Lockdown lifted for two Henrico schools*WTVR-Feb 15, 2013
(WTVR)–Two Henrico schools are on _lockdown_ right now due to a _..._ Tuckahoe Middle School and Ridge Elementary School are both on _lockdown_ as police

*KCSO: Standard Elementary on lockdown after reports of a gunman ...*KERO-TV 23-Feb 15, 2013
OILDALE, Calif. - Standard Elementary in Oildale was on _lockdown_ after officials with the Kern County Sheriff's Office received a report of a person with a gun

*UPDATE: Buhl School Lockdown Prompted by Gun Comment*Twin Falls Times-News-Feb 15, 2013
BUHL • A student's comment about having a gun in his locker put Buhl High School into a _lockdown_ Friday afternoon, Feb. 15. Police couldn't find a weapon

*OC high school on lockdown after dad allegedly pulls BB gun*Los Angeles Times-Feb 15, 2013
An Orange County high school went into _lockdown_
CHICAGO (CBS) — Illinois State University

*16

17

18*

*Threatening note leads to school lockdown*Omaha World-Herald-Feb 18, 2013
A threatening note led school administrators to _lock down_ Red Oak High for much of Monday morning. The _lock down_ began soon after administrators

*19*

*Selma High lockdown, drugs found*Selma Times-Journal-Feb 19, 2013
In an effort to enhance school safety, Selma High School and the Selma Police department held an unannounced _lockdown_ drill Tuesday morning.

*20*

*Turner Elementary School lock down drill goes too far?*kgw.com-Feb 20, 2013
TURNER, Ore -- Some parents and students in the small town of Turner, near Salem, were upset after a _lockdown_ drill sent kids running for their classroom

*Damascus Middle School was on temporary lockdown*TriCities.com-by Allie Robinson-Feb 20, 2013
DAMASCUS, Va. -- A domestic violence situation near Damascus Middle School prompted a 20-minute _lockdown_ today, authorities said. "There might have

*McNeil High briefly placed on lockdown*Austin American-Statesman-Feb 20, 2013
McNeil High School in Northwest Austin was briefly on _lockdown_ Wednesday afternoon after it was a reported that a juvenile waved a gun from a van driving

*Sacramento Police: 3 school lockdowns lifted after hoax shooting call*Sacramento Bee (blog)-Feb 20, 2013
Three Meadowview schools were placed on _lockdown_ this morning after a prank caller reported a shooting in the area, according to Sacramento police.

*21*

*South Sumter Middle School locked down after report of gun on ...*WESH Orlando-Feb 21, 2013
Some students went home, but school was still in session after the _lockdown_. Images: Middle school locked down for reports of gun. Images: Middle school

*Kentucky college put on lockdown after threat*WKYT-Feb 21, 2013
Kentucky college put on _lockdown_ after threat. WHITESBURG, Ky. (WKYT) -- Some tense moments on the campus of an eastern Kentucky college today all

*High School on Lockdown Thursday as Police Search for Armed ...*Patch.com-Feb 21, 2013
Correction  2:26 p.m. 2/21/13: This story previously incorrectly stated  the St.  Louis Park Police Department requested that St. Louis Park High  School

*Police activity triggers modified lockdown Thursday at Lacey school*The Olympian-Feb 21, 2013
Lacey Elementary School in Lacey went through a brief “modified _lockdown_” Thursday while police searched the area for a suicidal person,

*Five Frederick County schools placed on lockdown; Officials ...*Frederick News Post (subscription)-Feb 21, 2013
Five Frederick County Public Schools campuses were placed on partial _lockdown_ Thursday afternoon while authorities detained a man in connection

*Report Of Armed Gunman Prompts Lockdown Of 5 Schools In Davis*CBS Local-Feb 21, 2013
DAVIS (CBS13) – Reports of an armed gunman prompted the _lockdown_ of five Davis schools on Thursday morning, but he was carrying a BB gun

*Beloit College lockdown is now over*Today's TMJ4-Feb 21, 2013
BELOIT - Beloit College went on a voluntary _lockdown_ Thursday afternoon after a domestic incident nearby.

*Lockdown at Minnie Ruffin, Wossman*Monroe News Star-Feb 21, 2013
According  to Sgt. Mark Johnson, around 4 p.m., police were called to  Minnie  Ruffin Elementary School in reference to a reported intruder and  _lockdown_.

*Yorktown school briefly put in lockdown*The Virginian-Pilot-Feb 21, 2013
Dare Elementary, which was hosting several events Thursday night, was placed in _lockdown_ because it is near the store, Russell said.

*22*

*Greens Farms Academy on lockdown as police seek buglary suspect*The Hour-Feb 22, 2013
WESTPORT  -- Westport Police are strategizing the way in which parents  will be  allowed to pick up their school children at Greens Farms  Academy after  placing _...

_*threat causes elementary school lockdown*WESH Orlando-Feb 22, 2013
Officials said Roy Allen Elementary School was locked down as a precaution. The _lockdown_ was lifted at 12 p.m.. A Brevard County Public School 

*Search for robber leads to elementay school lockdown*fox5sandiego.com-Feb 22, 2013
robbery  LA MESA, Calif. – A search for a masked man who attempted to  rob a  person at gunpoint in La Mesa Friday prompted a 30-minute _lockdown_ of a nearby

*23*

*MIT campus taken off lockdown after report of gunman unfounded*Fox News-Feb 23, 2013
In a statement posted on the school's website Saturday morning, MIT was temporarily put on _lockdown_ as students and workers were urged to stay indoors

*Intercom down, e-mail used for school lockdown*KeysNet-Feb 23, 2013
When what appeared to be a lethal gun was discovered in a Key West school Thursday morning, the school staff was directed to _lock down_ the campus.
*
24

**MIT Lockdown Day 2 | Weer'd World*www.weerdworld.com/*2013*/mit-*lockdown*/

Posted on _February 24_, _2013_ by Weerd Beard · Apparently for nothing. Police called off a security _lockdown_ at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology i*

25*

*Atlanta charter school put on lockdown after false report of gun*Atlanta Journal Constitution-Feb 25, 2013
Atlanta police arrive at Intown Academy Monday morning to investigate a report of a gun on campus.

*Lock down lifted at schools after police arrest burglar*abc7news.com-Feb 25, 2013
Police told Ruskin Elementary School and St. Victor School to go on _lockdown_ soon after officers were dispatched to a report of a burglary in progress on nearby _..._

*Lockdown Lifted for 4 Plymouth-Canton Schools After Police Situation*Patch.com-by John McKay-Feb 25, 2013
A _lockdown_  for four Plymouth-Canton elementary schools  following a police  situation has been lifted, according to P-CEP  Interim Director of  Community

*News in Brief: Four schools on lockdown due to armed person report*The Aggie-Feb 25, 2013
Davis Senior High School, North Davis Elementary School, St. James Elementary School and King High School were put on _lockdown_ as a precaution

* Bomb threat prompts lockdown at Freehold hospital*The Star-Ledger - NJ.com-by Ashley Peskoe-Feb 25, 2013
The report was called into police at 11:30 p.m. and the hospital was on _lockdown_ for up to an hour after the call, a hospital official told The Asbury Park Press.

*26*

*Update: D230 No Longer on Lockdown after Bank Robbery*Patch.com-by Lauren Traut-Feb 26, 2013
Update, as of 11:47 a.m.. Area schools were on soft _lockdown_ Tuesday afternoon, as Tinley Park Police searched for a suspect in a bank robbery.

*Clearwater's Belleair Elementary on lockdown after reported shooting*Tbo.com-Feb 26, 2013
Belleair Elementary School is on _lockdown_ as a precaution Tuesday afternoon after police received a 911 call reporting shots fired at the school.

*Twitter Threat Sends Wapato Schools Into Lockdown*KAPP-Feb 26, 2013
Schools in Wapato were placed on _lockdown_ today after a possible threat is made on Twitter. Wapato police say a student from the Upper Yakima Valley

*CCU on lockdown after shooting*WPDE-Feb 26, 2013
Coastal Carolina University

*Weapons report at school leads to lockdown, arrests*Albany Times Union-Feb 26, 2013
TROY — A pellet pistol and paint gun were confiscated

*My Son's School Went Into Lockdown*Babble-Feb 26, 2013
Although there is no immediate or direct threat to our specific school, we have been placed on voluntary _lockdown_. This means that our children are not outside.

*CISD learns lessons from lockdown*Colorado County Citizen-Feb 26, 2013
11 meeting, updating them about the recent _lockdown_ that took place within the district. “I was very pleased with the efficiency of the staff and students

*B40 School Off Lockdown; Kids Bussed Out After Shooting*Patch.com-Feb 26, 2013
Children  locked in the Branciforte Small Schools Campus during  Tuesday's  shooting were released about 7 p.m. to board busses waiting  to reunite  them

*Moon Township Businesses On Lockdown After 7-Eleven Robbed*CBS Local-Feb 26, 2013
PITTSBURGH (KDKA) – Several Moon Township businesses were on _lockdown_ Tuesday while police searched for armed robber

*27*

*VIDEO: Witness Account of Weston High School Lockdown*Patch.com-Feb 27, 2013
The  Connecticut State Police as well as Weston and Wilton police  responded  to Weston High School Wednesday afternoon. Related Topics:  Connecticut  State

*Santa Ana elementary lockdown lifted*OCRegister-by Alejandra Molina-Feb 27, 2013
SANTA ANA – Rosita Elementary School

*Last Updated: 14 days ago*10News-Feb 27, 2013
CHULA VISTA, Calif. - Three Chula Vista elementary schools went into precautionary _lockdown_ for about an hour Tuesday as authorities searched

*Connecticut high school on lockdown after threatening note found*Fox News-Feb 27, 2013
Weston High School, which is located in South Connecticut, is under _lockdown_ after a threatening note

*Bullets found at Highland Park High School put campus on lockdown*CultureMap Dallas-by Claire St. Amant-Feb 27, 2013
Highland Park High School is on _lockdown_ after a box of .22-caliber bullets was found on campus

*Shots in Coconut Grove put schools on lockdown*MiamiHerald.com-Feb 27, 2013
Although they chose to go on _lockdown_, the schools in the Miami-Dade police jurisdiction (all but Carver Middle

*Weston High School put on lockdown Wednesday*The Hour-Feb 27, 2013
Hour  Photo/ Alex von Kleydorff. Weston Police and State Police search  the  grounds at Weston High School, here a State Trooper uses a K9 to  check  trash

*Orlando elementary, middle schools locked down*WESH Orlando-Feb 27, 2013
Officials were forced to _lock down_ Catalina Elementary School and Memorial _..._ They were locked down sometime after 11 a.m. and the _lockdown_ was lifted

*Suspicious visitor prompts Washburn lockdown*Minneapolis Star Tribune (blog)-Feb 27, 2013
Washburn High School was placed on _lockdown_ status and most after-school activities were canceled on Tuesday when a suspicious person showed up

*Three students face felonies in school lockdown*Florida Keys Keynoter-Feb 27, 2013
Three Key West students face a third-degree felony charge of possessing a firearm at school following last Thursday's _lockdown_ of Horace O'Bryant Middle

*28*

*Assault leads to lock down at high school campus*Your Houston News-Feb 28, 2013
An assault at Lone Star College – Montgomery led to the _lockdown_ of a Conroe Independent School District high school Wednesday afternoon.

*Isely Elementary briefly on lockdown following theft at nearby church*Kansas.com-Feb 28, 2013
Isely Traditional Magnet Elementary School briefly went on _lockdown_ following a reported crime at a nearby church Thursday morning, authorities said.

*Bomb Threat Puts Hazelwood West High on Lockdown Briefly*Patch.com-by Candace Jarrett-Feb 28, 2013
Hazelwood West High School was on _lockdown_ late this afternoon after a bomb threat was found on the wall in the boys' bathroom. Dennis Newell, Hazelwood

*Lyles-Crouch in Lockdown Mode During Police Shooting*Patch.com-Feb 28, 2013
Lyles-Crouch Traditional Academy went into a _lockdown_ mode when shots were fired outside of the Old Town school Wednesday during a police incident.


*Precautionary Lockdown Lifted at Cold Springs Middle School*KTVN-Feb 28, 2013

*Lockdowns Lifted At Two Lauderhill Schools*WBFS-Feb 28, 2013
LAUDERHILL (CBSMiami) – Two Lauderhill schools placed on precautionary _lockdowns_ after shots were fired during an attempted robbery near them

*Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air Theme Song Prompts School Lockdown*CBS Local-Feb 28, 2013
When Ambridge passed the information along to local police, a countywide schools _lockdown_ was ordered because no one knew where Clawson

*Escambia High School in lockdown for hours Thursday*Pensacola News Journal-Feb 28, 2013
Students and faculty at Escambia High School were in _lockdown_ for more then two hours Thursday as deputies searched for a vehicle theft suspect

*Bedridden man's threats put Newport Hospital in lockdown*The Spokesman Review (blog)-Feb 28, 2013
The  hospital learned that a patient with a Wednesday afternoon  appointment  had told people that he was planning to tear the place up  and hurt  people

*Lockdown lifted at G-Star School of the Arts*WPBF West Palm Beach-Feb 28, 2013
G-Star School of the Arts was briefly on _lockdown_ because of an alleged threat by a former student, the school's founder said.

*G Star High School lockdown: West Palm Beach school on code red ...*WPTV-Feb 28, 2013
G Star High School is no longer on a code red _lockdown_. It was originally on _lockdown_ due to police activity in the area, according to school officials.

*Police clear school, lockdown at Edgemont lifted*Daily Herald-Mar 1, 2013





Is the Lockout/_Lockdown_ Approach to School _Lockdowns_ Dangerous?
1383 views |  March 13, 2013 






*That's about* *100** lockdowns cited for February.
*
send PM if you have anything to add to the February list, I'll keep it updated... I think its pretty comprehensive, but I wouldn't be surprised at a dozen more.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I forgot, sometimes, that not everybody is up to speed.

Let's make that clear:




> *FWIW.....
> 
> "Lock-down" is a prison term derived from locking all the convicts in their cells...
> 
> Kind of fitting for subliminal programming*..

----------


## Anti Federalist

This thread will have multiple daily entries.

----------


## shane77m

The only thing is if you ignore the lockdown the douchebag "police" will probably give you lead poisoning or a good ole Dornering.

Oooopsie. We thought he was the suspect.

----------


## presence

good ole dornering

Coined by shane77m 3/14/2013 3:55PM

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Breaking: Sanford shooting prompts elementary school lockdown

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...,2024759.story

----------


## phill4paul

> Breaking: Sanford shooting prompts elementary school lockdown
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...,2024759.story


  Not even 16 posts in before a BREAKING report. It's just not a day in AmeriKA without a good lockdown.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Done


Nothing in Alaska/Hawaii?  Interesting.

----------


## presence

> Not even 16 posts in before a BREAKING report. It's just not a day in AmeriKA without a good lockdown.



PAST 24 HOURS:



*BB gun threat prompts lockdown of North Brunswick middle school*The Star-Ledger - NJ.com-by Brian Amaral-4 hours ago
*NORTH BRUNSWICK* – A report that an 8th grader had a BB gun at school this morning prompted the _lockdown_ of Linwood Middle School, according to police

*Lockdown lifted for Moore schools; search continues*NewsOK.com-46 minutes ago
11:35 a.m. Four *Moore* schools now are on _lockdown_ as law officer search for two bank robbers Thursday morning, Moore police Sgt. Jeremy Lewis said.

*School on lockdown following deadly shooting in Sanford*WFTV Orlando-1 hour ago
A helicopter from a local hospital has been called to the scene to transport a patient. *Goldsboro Elementary* school is on _lockdown_ as a precaution, according to

*Five Worthington City Schools were placed on lockdown on ...*10TV-1 hour ago
*Five Worthington City Schools* were placed on _lockdown_ on Thursday afternoon because of a man threatening suicide in the area. According to Worthington

*Midvale schools on lockdown due to SWAT situation*Deseret News-2 hours ago
"At the request of police, both Midvale Elementary and Midvale Middle schools are in _lockdown_. All students at the school are safe," the *Canyons School District
*

*Saxe Middle School on lockdown, police on scene*Newcanaannewsonline-1 hour ago
New Canaan Police are investigating an incident at* Saxe Middle School.* The school is on a precautionary _lockdown_. Students and teachers are safe

2 Lorain schools briefly under _lockdown_[/h]Chronicle-Telegram-5 hours ago
Superintendent Tom Tucker said *General Johnnie Wilson Middle School and Washington Elementary School* were placed on _lockdown
_
*Borough school goes into lockdown*Waterbury Republican American-15 hours ago
*NAUGATUCK*  — Andrew Avenue Elementary School was locked down for about  half an  hour Wednesday morning after gunshots were reported in the area


*Update: Bomb Threat Prompts Lockdown at Thornton Junior High*Patch.com-21 hours ago
*Thornton Junior High School* was put on _lockdown_ Wednesday afternoon after district officials received a report of a bomb threat, according to Fremont police.

*Manalapan HS lockdown lifted following sophomore's tweet about a ...*Asbury Park Press-by Anthony Panissidi-Mar 13, 2013
*MANALAPAN* — A 10th-grader's threatening tweet led to a _lockdown_

*Highline schools lockdown lifted after suspect detained*Westseattleherald.com-2 hours ago
The* Evergreen Campus and Cascade Middle School* were placed under modified _lockdown_ status

Schools locked down after deadly shooting spree[/h]Utica Observer Dispatch-21 hours ago
As Kara Kapler picked up her kindergartener Wednesday from *Herkimer Elementary* School, she explained to her daughter what a _lockdown_ means.


*Central NY Shooting Suspect Killed by Police*WGRZ-TV-7 hours ago
Schools were on _lockdown_ throughout the day, and *Herkimer County Community College* had warned students not to come to campus. Storeowners in the two

*Elementary School On Lockdown As Police Handle Hostage Situation*WBAL Radio-22 hours ago
Police  say officers came to the scene after receiving a call shortly  before  2:30 p.m. Wednesday of a man inside a business in the 7600 block  of * Canton Center*

_Lockdowns_ lifted after police activity near Churchill HS[/h]KMTR NewsSource 16-Mar 13, 2013
Update: _Lockdowns_ lifted after police activity near Churchill H.S. _..._ *Churchill High School and Kennedy Middle Schoo*l briefly went in to a modified _lockdown_,

_Lockdown_ at Chico Country Day School[/h]KRCRTV.COM-20 hours ago
After a man was reportedly seen with a gun near *Chico Country Day* School this morning, the school went on _lockdown_. According the Chico Police Department

*Safe haven for youth, East Lake Boys & Girls Club, besieged by ...*Chattanooga Times Free Press-16 hours ago
Necole Mabry, unit manager for the Boys and Girls Club, said once staff became aware of the situation outside, they began their _lockdown_ procedure:


*Midvale Schools Locked Down While Police Serve Warrant Nearby*KUTV Dan Sheldon (blog)-2 hours ago
Both the junior high and nearby elementary school were put on _lockdown_. Officials say all the kids are okay and that the person police were serving a warrant on

*Four CCSD Schools Locked Down for Loose Bobcat*KLAS-TV-1 hour ago
The schools currently on _lockdown_ are* Piggott, Jacobson, Derfelt elementaries and Johnson Middle School.* Metro Police received a call at 10:54 a.m. about a _..._


*Shots Fired in Circle Cross Ranch*SanTanValley.com-2 hours ago
No students or staff have been injured or involved in any way; _lockdown_ was a precautionary measure, to insure the safety of our students. Please be aware that _...

_*Heroin Found on Liberty HS Senior, Police Say*Patch.com-2 hours ago
On March 5, *Bethlehem* police conducted a “_lockdown_ drill” at the school during which emergency _lockdown_ procedures were tested and K9 units were brought


*Tensions with NYPD after teen shooting flare for third night*Salon-by Natasha Lennard-4 hours ago
For the third night in a row,* Brooklyn's East Flatbush* was under police _lockdown_ as a crowd nearing 100 took to the streets expressing anger at the NYPD over 



*Federalsburg mayor robbed*My Eastern Shore-22 hours ago
The report of the robbery also initiated a _lockdown_ procedure at *Federalsburg Elementary School*, just as students were preparing for dismissal, Caroline County _...

_*3 more charged in prison contraband investigation*WLOX-17 hours ago
Pascagoula Police said the _lockdown_ at *Cherokee Elementary School* was only a precaution, and the shooter never even made it on to the school property.

*Threat at Currituck High forces brief evacuation*The Outer Banks Voice-18 hours ago
“Parents were notified of the _lockdown_ and potential impacts on dismissal procedures using our automated alert system,” said Assistant Superintendent Sandy _...

_*Report of man with rifle in Hamden proves to be false alarm*New Haven Register-16 hours ago
_..._ Wintergreen Avenue was closed. Smith said several *New Haven schools were placed on lockdown.* The investigation is continuing. Anyone with information is _...

_*Police: Man arrested for aiming pellet gun at neighbors*KPTV.com-16 hours ago
*Two schools in Eugene* were put into _lockdown_ on Wednesday when police say they found an armed man sitting in a chair and pointing a rifle at his neighbors' _..._










I suspect every day is about like this... it seems these lockdowns never make national news.  Being in local news the stories get purged from the web pages weekly or if not monthly...  I'm not sure how we should best keep up on this thread because its nice to keep it organized.... It would be awesome if we had some form of wiki capability for group projects like this. 


Josh didn't you say you had free time on your hands?   Build us some infrastructure?


Maybe a joint access google spreadsheet?   Maybe just a google document?


You could make a career of keeping up with this data in spreadsheet format.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nothing in Alaska/Hawaii?  Interesting.


It's a gag...those are "SubWay" locations.

A map of lockdowns would be solid red.

----------


## tod evans

Please, please don't forget the Weaver family;








> good ole dornering
> 
> Coined by shane77m 3/14/2013 3:55PM

----------


## Anti Federalist

*The New Canaan police conducted an investigation and the school was placed on precautionary lockdown, said Kolek.*

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/l...198377041.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Weston Police Commission discusses recent high school lockdown*

By Patricia Gay on March 15, 2013

http://www.thewestonforum.com/9103/w...hool-lockdown/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Bobcat roaming neighborhoods prompts lockdown of schools*

By Brian Nordli (contact)

Thursday, March 14, 2013 | 2:19 p.m.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2013...lockdown-scho/

----------


## shane77m

> *Bobcat roaming neighborhoods prompts lockdown of schools*
> 
> By Brian Nordli (contact)
> 
> Thursday, March 14, 2013 | 2:19 p.m.
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2013...lockdown-scho/


I would expect that over a mountain lion but a bobcat? Four schools? I have heard people talking about seeing a bobcat jump a white tail deer, but locking down four schools?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would expect that over a mountain lion but a bobcat? Four schools? I have heard people talking about seeing a bobcat jump a white tail deer, but locking down four schools?


What's your problem, comrade?

Something to hide perhaps?

Reported.

----------


## shane77m

> What's your problem, comrade?
> 
> Something to hide perhaps?
> 
> Reported.


No. Errrrr,,,,, nothing at all. I have no reason to go to room 101.

Man if this lockdown insanity ever fully encroaches around this area then most schools will never open during the various hunting seasons. Not to mention people just out shooting one of their guns at random time year round. I hear gunshots all of the time around here. 

Next thing will be stray chihuahua's.

----------


## cheapseats

> Done



I draw attention to the comparative paleness of the extreme north of California.

----------


## DamianTV

Be afraid each and every time we tell you to be afraid.  

Be afraid of what we tell you to be afraid.  

Be afraid when we tell you to be afraid.

You are not allowed to defend yourself in any way, shape, or form.

You will be completely dependant on us to defend you, even though we have no responsibility to do so.

You must absolutely believe that you need us, otherwise our very existence would be recognized as being unnecessary.

This is why dependancy leads to conformity.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Be afraid each and every time we tell you to be afraid.  
> 
> Be afraid of what we tell you to be afraid.  
> 
> Be afraid when we tell you to be afraid.
> 
> You are not allowed to defend yourself in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> You will be completely dependant on us to defend you, even though we have no responsibility to do so.
> ...


Which leads to compliance, which leads to despotism.

----------


## cheapseats

> Be afraid each and every time we tell you to be afraid.  
> 
> Be afraid of what we tell you to be afraid.  
> 
> Be afraid when we tell you to be afraid.
> 
> You are not allowed to defend yourself in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> You will be completely dependant on us to defend you, even though we have no responsibility to do so.
> ...


But do NOT be afraid of shopping . . . so long as you ain't buyin' guns/ammo.

Do NOT be afraid of air travel . . . after you have docilely submitted to the degradation of TSA.

Do NOT be afraid to entrust your money to financial institutions.

Do NOT be afraid of Secret Societies comprised of Mega Millionaires & Billionaires.

----------


## cheapseats

Be VERY afraid that a critical mass of an irate, tireless minority will only ever chronicle abuses, and say WE TOLD YOU SO.

----------


## Mani

> I would expect that over a mountain lion but a bobcat? Four schools? I have heard people talking about seeing a bobcat jump a white tail deer, but locking down four schools?



It's for the children.....you hate children I see.....someone call the authorities and lock this guy up and put all schools near this guys home in lockdown...he hates children, lock down his neighborhood.

----------


## shane77m

> It's for the children.....you hate children I see.....someone call the authorities and lock this guy up and put all schools near this guys home in lockdown...he hates children, lock down his neighborhood.


I am just thinking about reducing the burden to the environment. The bobcat gets to eat and we reduce the number of filthy polluters. Win, win.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Not what you think...they are protesting because the kiddies were not locked down long enough and hard enough.

$#@!ing doomed I tells ya...there is no reaching people like this...none.


*Parents protest town's handling of school lockdown*

Published: March 15, 2013 2:16 PM

http://connecticut.news12.com/parent...down-1.4821494

 NEW CANAAN - Some parents in New Canaan decided to keep their children home from school today following yesterday’s lockdown of Saxe Middle School.

Authorities say there was a potential threat in the school library. Police searched the facility and had an extra presence at all town public schools today. However, the parents say town officials should not have resumed school on a business-as-usual basis.

Parents say that while they deeply appreciate the efforts of the New Canaan Police Department and the school district, they didn't have enough information this morning to feel comfortable sending their kids to school. 

Police say they are still investigating the threat.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Domestic dispute puts school in lockdown*

http://www.mohavedailynews.com/artic...f490094489.txt

By JULIE FAIRMAN/News West
Published: Sunday, March 17, 2013 2:08 AM MDT
LAUGHLIN — Students at Laughlin Junior/Senior High School were on lockdown for about three hours Friday, while police officers searched for a domestic violence suspect.

According to Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Officer Jose Hernandez, a call came in at 1:36 p.m. from a woman who was riding in a vehicle headed westbound on Highway 163 near Laughlin.

Hernandez went on to say that the woman explained that she and her boyfriend had gotten into an argument while pulled over on the side of the road. The woman asked an unidentified motorist for assistance, and the two then drove off with the boyfriend in pursuit.

At about the same time, the boyfriend reversed his direction and headed back to Laughlin. The female victim told officers her children attend LJ/SHS, and officers placed the school on lockdown as a preventive measure should the male suspect arrive at the school.

The female victim gave officers a description of the suspect’s vehicle. At 3:19 p.m., Metro police officers apprehended the suspect in the 2000 block of Mesquite Lane in Laughlin. Shortly afterward, the school was released from lockdown status.

----------


## tod evans

WTF is this?

Which bureaucratic idiot gets to make these decisions?

A broad fighting with her boyfriend causes kids to be held prisoner...





> *Domestic dispute puts school in lockdown*
> 
> http://www.mohavedailynews.com/artic...f490094489.txt
> 
> By JULIE FAIRMAN/News West
> Published: Sunday, March 17, 2013 2:08 AM MDT
> LAUGHLIN — Students at Laughlin Junior/Senior High School were on lockdown for about three hours Friday, while police officers searched for a domestic violence suspect.
> 
> According to Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Officer Jose Hernandez, a call came in at 1:36 p.m. from a woman who was riding in a vehicle headed westbound on Highway 163 near Laughlin.
> ...

----------


## Mani

> *Domestic dispute puts school in lockdown*
> 
> http://www.mohavedailynews.com/artic...f490094489.txt
> 
> By JULIE FAIRMAN/News West
> Published: Sunday, March 17, 2013 2:08 AM MDT
> LAUGHLIN — Students at Laughlin Junior/Senior High School were on lockdown for about three hours Friday, while police officers searched for a domestic violence suspect.
> 
> According to Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Officer Jose Hernandez, a call came in at 1:36 p.m. from a woman who was riding in a vehicle headed westbound on Highway 163 near Laughlin.
> ...



Dude had an argument with his girlfriend and became a "SUSPECT" and was "APPREHENDED"?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Dude had an argument with his girlfriend and became a "SUSPECT" and was "APPREHENDED"?


It is called a police state for a reason.

Three Felonies a Day.

See Something Say Something.

You are reported.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Man with gun leads to lockdown of Port Townsend store*

http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/ar...townsend-store

18 March 2013

PORT TOWNSEND — The local Safeway store went into a brief security lockdown Saturday after a man with a pellet gun alarmed customers and sparked a police response.

Police received a report of a man with a handgun in a car parked outside at about 1 p.m. at the Safeway at 442 W. Sims Way.

The report said that a man was loading a handgun with ammunition while sitting in a pickup truck in the parking lot, police said Sunday.

As part of the response, officers requested store management place Safeway into a security lockdown to keep customers safe inside.

----------


## shane77m

The person working at the Safeway should have just went outside with a double barrel shotgun and fired two shots into the air. 

Must be one of those cities where it is illegal to have a gun in your car.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Suspect Search Prompts Lockdown in Long Beach*

http://ktla.com/2013/03/19/suspect-s...#ixzz2O3JWPPpt

LONG BEACH, Calif. (KTLA) — A *neighborhood* in Long Beach was locked down early Tuesday as police searched for a suspect they were chasing.

It all began around 6:30 p.m. Monday in the area around 8th Street and Magnolia Avenue.

Officers were pursuing the suspect on foot, but they have not said what sparked the chase.

At some point, police opened fire. It wasn’t known how many shots were fired or whether the suspect was hit.

A short time later, the area was locked down and SWAT was called in to search for the suspect.

The suspect was not located, and the perimeter had been broken down by 6:30 a.m. No officers were injured in the incident.

----------


## Anti Federalist

* Facebook Threat Causes Lockdown at Peekskill Schools*

The school district was locked down for about an hour Tuesday while police investigated the threat.

    By Rasheed Oluwa 5:30 am

http://peekskill.patch.com/articles/...kskill-schools

A district-wide lockdown was put into place at Peekskill schools Tuesday while police investigated a threat that was made by a student on Facebook.

The lockdown went into effect at about noon Tuesday and lasted for about an hour, according to Laura Belfiore, a spokeswoman for the district.

Belfiore was unable to say what grade level the student is in or the nature of the threat that was made Tuesday night.

It was also unclear what, if any, disciplinary or criminal action was taken Tuesday. Check back for more details as they become available.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Suicide at hospital prompts lock down*

http://www.advocate-news.com/local/c...ompts-lockdown

Updated:   03/21/2013 08:15:29 AM PDT

Advocate Staff

Personnel at Mendocino Coast District Hospital took measures to secure patients and themselves Sunday, March 17, after hearing a gunshot that ended the life of artist Tom Burnap, 64, of Fort Bragg. Police investigators believe he took his own life.

Just before 10 a.m., officers heard that ambulance personnel were responding at the hospital to assist a male gunshot victim.

"Officers began to respond to the area when they were dispatched to the hospital parking lot for a man with a handgun and one shot had been fired," said a police report Monday. "Officers, while en route to the call, requested the hospital go into lock down."

Hospital CEO/CFO Wayne Allen reported by email that when staff heard a gunshot, they also transmitted a coded page to employees, prompting them to take action.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here's a new one...a "Code Red Lockdown".


*
Lake Shore Middle School lockdown: Belle Glade school under code red due to police activity*

Read more: http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/region_...#ixzz2OBsVc400


Posted: 9:57 AM
Last Updated: 52 minutes ago

    By: WPTV Web Team

BELLE GALDE, Fla. -- Lake Shore Middle School is currently under a code red due lockdown after reports that a weapon may have been taken into the school, according to the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office.

The sheriff's office reports a person called deputies after seeing a group of kids across the street from the school holding what appeared to be a weapon. The witness told deputies they saw the group then enter the school.

Deputies are currently searching each room of the school. So far no weapon has been found.

Lake Shore Middle School is located at 425 West Canal Street North in Belle Glade.

According to the Palm Beach County School District's handbook, a code red means a school is "placed on total lockdown" and "all students proceed quickly to the nearest room with a staff member who can lock the door."

----------


## Luciconsort

> Done


Holy Crap!!! that's lot of red

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Holy Crap!!! that's lot of red


That's a gag...it's Subway locations.

But I reckon a map of lockdowns would be even more red.

----------


## shane77m

Holy Crap!!!! That's a lot of Subways.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Holy Crap!!!! That's a lot of Subways.


I'm hoping somebody puts that map together.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm hoping somebody puts that map together.


It would be every school. Sort of like tornado drills, or fire drills, lockdowns are practiced a couple times a year. The students aren't aware it is going to happen. They just get over the speaker and say lockdown. A couple times the teacher was not even aware it was planned. The resident police officer and principal walk around checking all of the doors.

As a child it kind of scares you but in high school no one really cared. All huddled in one corner but we'd still be talking and joking around.

If you want a map of lockdowns, get a map of schools.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It would be every school. Sort of like tornado drills, or fire drills, lockdowns are practiced a couple times a year. The students aren't aware it is going to happen. They just get over the speaker and say lockdown. A couple times the teacher was not even aware it was planned. The resident police officer and principal walk around checking all of the doors.
> 
> As a child it kind of scares you but in high school no one really cared. All huddled in one corner but we'd still be talking and joking around.
> 
> If you want a map of lockdowns, get a map of schools.


Not just schools anymore.

There were literally scores of "lockdowns" Friday in Lockdown Amerika.

Military bases, schools, neighborhoods, stores, malls...more than I can list.

This is just the first page of search results for a 24 period.


A Merced high school goes on lock-down
ABC30.com-2 hours ago
FRESNO, Calif. (KFSN) -- Merced police say a gang-related dispute and reports of weapons led to a lockdown at Golden Valley High School Friday.
Lockdown lifted at Golden Valley High
Merced Sun-Star-9 hours ago
all 2 news sources »
TIME

Quantico Marine base on lockdown after shooting
CNN-by Jake Carpenter-22 hours ago
(CNN) -- A Virginia Marine base was on lockdown early Friday morning following an isolated shooting incident, authorities said. The shooter is holed up inside a ...
+
Show more

Winston-Salem School Administrative Office placed on lockdown ...
myfox8.com-5 hours ago
WINSTON-SALEM, N.C.– The Winston-Salem Forsyth County School Administrative Office was placed on lockdown for a short time on Friday after a former ...
+
Show more

Road Rage Incident Prompts Lockdown At 3 Schools
CBS Local-9 hours ago
Three schools in Walled Lake were under lockdown following the incicent that occurred in front of Mary Helen Guest Elementary School before classes started ...
+
Show more
Press-Enterprise

Menifee High School Placed On Lockdown After Woman's Body ...
CBS Local-9 hours ago
MENIFEE (CBSLA.com) — A Riverside County high school was on lockdown Friday morning after a woman was found dead in an adjacent parking lot.
+
Show more
CBS News

Colorado prisons placed on lockdown again
Albany Times Union-7 hours ago
DECATUR, Texas (AP) — All Colorado state prisons have put been on lockdown. The corrections department posted an alert online Friday but didn't explain ...
+
Show more
fox5sandiego.com

Lockdown Lifted At Naval Base San Diego
KPBS-10 hours ago
Officials say gates at Naval Base San Diego have been reopened after a brief lockdown Friday morning. Just before 11 a.m., all vehicles and foot traffic to and ...

Toy Guns Prompt Brief Lockdown at Worthen Elementary
CBS Local-13 hours ago
GRANITE CITY, Ill. (KMOX) – Toy guns brought by students to Worthen Elementary prompted a brief lockdown of some Granite City school buildings, Friday ...
+
Show more

Cahuilla Desert Acadamy taken off lockdown, no gun found
KESQ-4 hours ago
Cahuilla Desert Academy was taken off lockdown around 10:30 this morning after officers searched the school and did not find a gun. Classes resumed when ...
WVEC.com (subscription)

School lockdown lifted
WAVY-TV-13 hours ago
Internal lockdowns are normal if it is believed any type of weapon maybe be on school grounds until police arrive to investigate. Friday's lockdown lasted ...
+
Show more

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Are all the people (especially government thugs) in the world more insane and violent than in recent years or is it just being reported better?

----------


## phill4paul

> Are all the people (especially government thugs) in the world more insane and violent than in recent years or is it just being reported better?



  Reported better. We know through history the reputation of governments and kings. Our Republic, and the veil of the past, is just now being exposed. But, it won't be for much longer............

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Reported better. We know through history the reputation of governments and kings. Our Republic, and the veil of the past, is just now being exposed. But, it won't be for much longer............


But also more violent, more quick to blow your ass away and ask questions later.

Circular Force Continuum.

Officer Safety.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Reported better. We know through history the reputation of governments and kings. Our Republic, and the veil of the past, is just now being exposed. But, it won't be for much longer............


That's what I figured.  Used to be we didn't find out about this stuff till long after it happened. (yes, I'm old enough to remember the days before the internet was readily available to all and high-speed)

----------


## osan

> *Worthington Schools Under Lockdown Because Of Hard Road SWAT Situation*
> 
> Thursday March 14, 2013 12:21 PM
> 
> UPDATED: Thursday March 14, 2013 12:28 PM
> 
> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/...situation.html
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio - Five Worthington City Schools were placed on lockdown on Thursday afternoon because of a man threatening suicide in the area.
> ...


Fly farts in Seattle, NYC schools, all 1100 of them go into lockdown.  Story at 11.

Welcome to the world of Idiocracy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Fly farts in Seattle, NYC schools, all 1100 of them go into lockdown.  Story at 11.
> *
> Welcome to the world of Idiocracy*.


lolz   So true.  That movie should be re-classified as a documentary.

----------


## QuickZ06

Mind blown.

----------


## phill4paul

> But also more violent, more quick to blow your ass away and ask questions later.
> 
> Circular Force Continuum.
> 
> Officer Safety.


  I would have to disagree with this my friend. I do not believe that today is anymore violent than the past. Though certainly armament and tactics have evolved. So. I see your point there. But, this has been going on in every country forever. It was, supposedly, going to end with the Constitution. The federalists got in the way as they always have. 

  I'll just go with,,, C.F.C.

  Civilian Force Continuum.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Hinchingbrooke Hospital reopens after gun scare lockdown*

http://www.huntspost.co.uk/news/late...down_1_1989701

Saturday, March 23, 2013
12:11 PM

HINCHINGBROOKE Hospital was closed for three hours on Saturday morning after a man was alleged to have threatened staff.

A spokesman said the Huntingdon hospital was put on lockdown on the advice of police following an incident in the early hours of the morning – the building was closed between 4.30am and 7.30am.

It is believed a man was later arrested after threatening to get a gun.

Staff were said to have been left shaken by the incident, but no one was hurt.

The hospital was operating as normal after re-opening.

----------


## Anti Federalist

You may be right brother...I just don't know.

I know this: a platoon of heavily armed cops storming the wrong house and blowing away people and dogs would have been big news when I was kid.

Now it seems like it happens damn near every day.





> I would have to disagree with this my friend. I do not believe that today is anymore violent than the past. Though certainly armament and tactics have evolved. So. I see your point there. But, this has been going on in every country forever. It was, supposedly, going to end with the Constitution. The federalists got in the way as they always have. 
> 
>   I'll just go with,,, C.F.C.
> 
>   Civilian Force Continuum.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Burglars prompt lockdown at Peninsula school
*
By Joshua Melvin

http://www.mercurynews.com/san-mateo...ninsula-school

Posted:   03/25/2013 05:09:36 PM PDT
Updated:   03/25/2013 07:08:57 PM PDT

HILLSBOROUGH -- West Hillsborough Elementary School went into lockdown Monday as authorities searched for a pair of burglars who were interrupted while breaking into two homes near the campus.

The 1:05 p.m. lock down order was lifted at 1:24 p.m. for the campus after police finished checking the area, said Hillsborough police Capt. Doug Davis. The burglars were not captured.

----------


## Anti Federalist

All news
Past 24 hours
About 742 results (0.12 seconds) 

Search Results






Three Springfield schools put on lockdown due to police activity



WWLP 22News-5 hours ago

(WWLP) - One man is in the hospital following a shooting in Springfield's Maple High-Six Corners section, which caused the temporary lockdown of three nearby ... 





Springfield police seek suspect in Avon Place shooting; Milton ...
MassLive.com-4 hours ago




 all 3 news sources » 












Man arrested after burglary that sparked school lockdown in Fishers



Fox 59-7 hours ago

Uniformed officers, detectives and K-9 units searched the area and nearby Lantern Road Elementary went on lockdown as a precaution. Police found the ...



+
Show more 




















Police head to Tech Valley High for lock down drill



WXXA-5 hours ago

Tech Valley High School invited the East Greenbush Police to the school today to participate in their annual lock down drill. They did it to make sure that ... 















Capsule Computers 



Batman: Arkham City Lockdown Now Available for Kindle Fire



Superherohype.com-8 hours ago

Previously only available for iOS devices, the "Arkham City" spin-off Batman: Arkham City Lockdown is now available for Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD.



+
Show more 




















DuVal High lockdown lifted



Gazette.Net: Maryland Community News Online-6 hours ago

A lockdown of DuVal High School in Lanham was lifted Wednesday afternoon after police said they investigated a “generic report” of a gun at the school.



+
Show more 

























Elementary school placed on lockdown; suspect search underway



KTBS-4 hours ago

KTBS 3 News has confirmed with the New Boston Police Department that Crestview Elementary has been placed on lockdown. Police would not confirm many ... 













Police: Armed robbery prompts brief lockdown at Beck Academy



WHNS Greenville-by Casey Vaughn-7 hours ago

Police: Armed robbery prompts brief lockdown at Beck Academy - FOX Carolina 21. Member Center: Create Account|; Log In; Manage Account|; Log Out ... 













Two Wayne schools go into lockdown and a man is arrested after ...



KTIV-4 hours ago

Both Saint Mary's Catholic School and Wayne Community Schools went into to lockdown as a safety precaution. Police cannot say why the shots were fired, but ... 













Virginia Baptist Hospital Was Under Lockdown



WSET-18 hours ago

Lynchburg, VA- Tuesday night, Virginia Baptist Hospital in Lynchburg was on lockdown. The hospital was placed on lockdown around 8 p.m. Tuesday until ...



+
Show more 

















Teachers practice 'lockdown' drill



WJAC Johnstown-1 hour ago

All of the teachers in the Bellefonte Area School District are being trained. Next month, the students will have their training. School officials say this lockdown drill ...



+
Show more 





















Stay up to date on these results: 
•Create an email alert for lockdown

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Security workshop in Mass.: Lockdown not enough*

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion...own_not_enough

Thursday, March 28, 2013

PAXTON, Mass. — With the deadly school shooting in Newtown, Conn., still fresh in their minds, FBI, state police and security experts offered advice Thursday to school administrators and private employers saying they will have to do more than a "lockdown" policy to prepare for and respond to an armed intruder.

The speakers acknowledged that no two mass shootings are the same and said there is no simple way to stop an armed gunman. But they agreed that schools and workplaces have to offer more options than just traditional lockdown policies that call for locking doors and hiding.

Randy Spivey, chief executive of The Center for Personal Protection and Safety, said he has received dozens of requests for training from elementary, middle and high schools since 20 children and six educators were killed Dec. 14 at Sandy Hook Elementary in Newtown.


"Parents are asking not only what can I do to help my children stay safe in school, but also if I take them to a shopping mall," said Spivey, whose Spokane, Wash., center has provided training for 1,600 universities around the country.

The company offers a training program called, "When Lockdown's Not Enough" for teachers of kindergarten through sixth grade, and for students and teachers in seventh grade through high school.

Spivey said lockdown policies adopted years ago by schools and private companies serve a useful purpose in some situations, but not when students, teachers or workers come face to face with an armed gunman.

"You'd better have some other options than just lockdown," he said.

More than 300 Massachusetts school administrators, police, and employees of private companies attended the workshop, held at Anna Maria College and sponsored by the Boston chapter of the FBI Citizens' Academy Alumni Association, a community-based organization that promotes the work of the FBI.

Spivey and other speakers said schools need to consider training students and teachers to react more aggressively if the gunman reaches their classroom. Options include running out of the building, swarming the shooter to tackle him, or using available items such as fire extinguishers to incapacitate the shooter.

FBI Supervisory Special Agent Gary Coffey described ways to identify signs that someone is planning a school shooting. Coffey said that while a mass shooter has no fixed profile, many have grievances against someone at the school and noticeable changes in behavior before a shooting. In about 26 percent of school shootings, including Newtown, the gunman has already killed one of his parents or a guardian, he said.

Coffey said that in about 75 percent of school shootings, the shooter told someone beforehand about his interest in mounting an attack on the school. Not all mass shootings can be prevented, he said, but society can do better at identifying possible indicators that someone is planning violence.

"It's being vigilant. It's parents, it's schools, it's police, it's all of us," he said.

Coffey said law enforcement also can get better at identifying possible indicators that a shooter is planning an assault.

"From where I stand, there is no quick fix for this," Coffey said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Hoax prompts lockdown at Tulsa high school* 

http://newsok.com/hoax-prompts-lockd...rticle/3775571

Published: March 29, 2013

A person claiming to be a Union student called officials and suggested that two individuals were in the building, one with a gun and one with a bomb, according to KTUL.com.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Rock attack prompts school lockdown*

http://fox5sandiego.com/2013/04/01/r...#axzz2PEwr2FPJ

OCEANSIDE, Calif. — Authorities locked down Oceanside High School briefly Monday over fears that shots had been fired during an altercation nearby, school officials said.

The incident began at around 10:45 a.m. when someone reported hearing a gunshot in the 400 block of Grant Street near Oceanside High School. Police contacted school officials, who locked down the school.

When investigators arrived at the scene, witnesses told them that a car full of young men got into some kind of argument with a pedestrian, school officials told FOX 5 News.  At some point, the pedestrian threw a heavy object  like a rock at the car and shattered the windshield, police told school officials. The car drove off down Grant Street and crashed about a block away.

The men in the car ran off.

The lockdown at the high school was lifted at about 11:30 a.m.

Police have not been able to confirm if a gun was fired of if someone mistook the sound of the rock breaking the windshield as gunfire.

----------


## DamianTV

I take it we are supposed to just stand by while the cops come in and seize control of some area for pretty much what ever they want, and we are supposed to be afraid of the situation and go poopy in our pants of whom ever the cops tell us to be afraid of, so they look like the heroes instead of the ones actually causing the fear mongering to begin with.  What do people think they are supposed to do when the cops DONT show up?  Maybe resolve the situation themselves?  With no one being tazered, shot, or have the $#@! beaten out of their already unclean undies?  Maybe someone would say "Hey!  Nice gun!"  Is that an (x) model?  Thats awesome!  Want a beer?"

Fear Mongering is both psychological and prescription.

----------


## dusman

> Done


Says subway locations... but looks like 2008 RP meetup map.

----------


## DamianTV

Yeah, why did Romney lose the election again?

----------


## mrsat_98

http://www.thv11.com/news/article/25...ockdown-lifted

HOT SPRINGS, Ark. (KTHV) - Lakeside Schools in Hot Springs were on lockdown Wednesday morning, following an incident nearby.

Hot Springs Police Cpt. McCrary Means said there were some 'suspicious' people at a nearby gas station who were playing loud music in the parking lot. When police arrived, one of the men ran off into nearby woods. While officers searched for him, Lakeside schools went on lockdown as a precaution, according to Means.

Means said officers took the man into custody; he was not on school property and never showed a weapon.

No charges have been filed at this time, but Means said he could face 'fleeing from police' charges.

The Lakeside Schools Superintendent said there is a press conference scheduled for 2 p.m. Wednesday to address any concerns or questions on this matter. THV 11 will be at the event and provide more information as it becomes available.

----------


## Mani

Fleeing from police charges???


Are u $#@!ing serious???

He committed no crime but because he got the $#@! out of dodge when he saw cop show up....that in itself now is a crime????

Can you even make this $#@! up?    Can officer Mean please be part of an April fools joke written by the onion......this is ridiculous.....he was taken into custody........for playing loud music, looking suspicious, and coz he ran away.....




> http://www.thv11.com/news/article/25...ockdown-lifted
> 
> HOT SPRINGS, Ark. (KTHV) - Lakeside Schools in Hot Springs were on lockdown Wednesday morning, following an incident nearby.
> 
> Hot Springs Police Cpt. McCrary Means said there were some 'suspicious' people at a nearby gas station who were playing loud music in the parking lot. When police arrived, one of the men ran off into nearby woods. While officers searched for him, Lakeside schools went on lockdown as a precaution, according to Means.
> 
> Means said officers took the man into custody; he was not on school property and never showed a weapon.
> 
> No charges have been filed at this time, but Means said he could face 'fleeing from police' charges.
> ...

----------


## mrsat_98

§ 5-54-125 - Fleeing.
More Sharing ServicesShare |
5-54-125. Fleeing.

(a) If a person knows that his or her immediate arrest or detention is being attempted by a duly authorized law enforcement officer, it is the lawful duty of the person to refrain from fleeing, either on foot or by means of any vehicle or conveyance.

(b) Fleeing is a separate offense and is not considered a lesser included offense or component offense with relation to other offenses which may occur simultaneously with the fleeing.

(c) Fleeing on foot is considered a Class C misdemeanor, except under the following conditions:

(1) If the defendant has been previously convicted of fleeing on foot anytime within the past one-year period, a subsequent fleeing on foot offense is a Class B misdemeanor;

(2) If property damage occurs as a direct result of the fleeing on foot, the fleeing on foot offense is a Class A misdemeanor; or

(3) If serious physical injury occurs to any person as a direct result of the fleeing on foot, the fleeing on foot offense is a Class D felony.

(d) (1) (A) Fleeing by means of any vehicle or conveyance is considered a Class A misdemeanor.

(B) A person convicted under subdivision (d)(1)(A) of this section shall serve a minimum of two (2) days in jail.

(2) Fleeing by means of any vehicle or conveyance is considered a Class D felony if, under circumstances manifesting extreme indifference to the value of human life, a person purposely operates the vehicle or conveyance in such a manner that creates a substantial danger of death or serious physical injury to another person.

(3) If serious physical injury to any person occurs as a direct result of fleeing by means of any vehicle or conveyance, the fleeing by means of any vehicle or conveyance offense is a Class C felony.

(e) Regardless of the circumstances in subdivisions (c)(1)-(3) of this section, if the defendant is under twenty-one (21) years of age and has not been previously convicted of fleeing, the offense of fleeing is a Class C misdemeanor.

(f) In addition to any other penalty, if the defendant is convicted of violating subsection (d) of this section, the court shall instruct the Office of Driver Services of the Department of Finance and Administration to suspend or revoke the defendant's driver's license for at least six (6) months but not more than one (1) year.
Disclaimer: These codes may not be the most recent version. Arkansas may have more current or accurate information. We make no warranties or guarantees about the accuracy, completeness, or adequacy of the information contained on this site or the information linked to on the state site. Please check official sources.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> § 5-54-125 - Fleeing.
> More Sharing ServicesShare |
> 5-54-125. Fleeing.
> 
> (a) If a person knows that his or her immediate arrest or detention is being attempted by a duly authorized law enforcement officer, it is the lawful duty of the person to refrain from fleeing, either on foot or by means of any vehicle or conveyance.
> 
> (b) Fleeing is a separate offense and is not considered a lesser included offense or component offense with relation to other offenses which may occur simultaneously with the fleeing.
> 
> (c) Fleeing on foot is considered a Class C misdemeanor, except under the following conditions:
> ...


I thought it was legal to resist an unlawful arrest.  Am I mistaken?

----------


## mrsat_98

> I thought it was legal to resist an unlawful arrest.  Am I mistaken?


Fleeing is an interesting charge, Update at 2:00

2:00 p.m. Update:

The Hot Springs Police Department has issued the following statement about the incident:

Earlier today the Hot Springs Police Department was contacted in reference to suspicious activity at the Valero fuel station located near Lakeside School. One of the reports was that a male possibly brandishing a gun had entered the woods towards the school. As a precaution Lakeside School was locked down. One male was located in the woods and has been detained. Another female located at the fuel station has also been detained. NO gun was located. Lakeside School has been cleared and released from lock down status. Mr. Cook with Lakeside School will be conducting a press release for all media at 2pm at the administration building at Lakeside School. Hot Springs Police Department would like to thank all assisting agency that helped today.

Original Story:
HOT SPRINGS, AR - A manhunt has led to the lockdown of Lakeside Schools in Hot Springs.

A disturbance earlier this morning sent police into the area, reports Hot Springs Daily (HSD).

SWAT teams are also on the scene. A man and a woman are reported in custody while officers continue searching a wooded area for two men described as "suspicious."

This event does not involve the schools, HSD reports.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Fort Knox, Kentucky: Entire Army post on lockdown*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/03...#ixzz2PRqvAp4R

DEVELOPING:  A shooting at Fort Knox in Kentucky has the entire Army post on lockdown.

The shooting occurred in the vicinity of the Humans Resources Command, which has 3,800 employees. 

No word on casualties or injuries was immediately available.

There is heightened security coming in and out of the base, Fort Knox public affairs officer Ryan Brus told Fox News.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Arkansas town in lockdown after oil spill nightmare* 

http://grist.org/climate-energy/arka...ill-nightmare/

The oil company has also taken over wildlife rescue from a local organization; independent rescuers report that they are being forced to leave private property by ExxonMobil enforcers. (Casualties so far include oil-covered ducks, snakes, and nutria.) Reporters who accompanied Arkansas Attorney General Dustin McDaniel on a tour of the spill on Wednesday were asked to leave by Exxon representatives. Even the state Department of Environmental Quality refers reporters to the Exxon downstream media line for information.

Earlier this week, ExxonMobil requested – and received – a temporary no-fly zone over the oil spill. A local newspaper reported that the only aircraft allowed in the area were those under the direction of Tom Suhrhoff, who according to LinkedIn is an aviation adviser at ExxonMobil. After a two-day prohibition, some media were allowed to fly over on Thursday.

Even the Mayflower High School’s cafeteria was ExxonMobil turf on Tuesday night when the company held a meeting for residents in the affected neighborhood, where 22 homes remain evacuated. Reporters were barred from that event, but an activist who slipped in said the Environmental Protection Agency, the state Department of Health, and the county judge all spoke along with ExxonMobil officials.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Dzilth-Na-O-Dith-Hle Community Grant School OK after lockdown*

Updated:   04/05/2013 10:55:48 PM MDT

http://www.daily-times.com/farmingto...y-grant-school

FARMINGTON — The Dzilth-Na-O-Dith-Hle Community Grant School was placed on lockdown after school officials found threatening messages written in a bathroom Friday afternoon.

The message said there was a gun in the school but it didn't name any students.

Jim Conyers, the executive director and principal of the school, said when officials learned of the message they told students to go the gymnasium for a drill so teachers and New Mexico State Police officers could search the building.

Nothing unusual was found and the school returned to normal.

The kindergarten to eighth-grade school is 23 miles south of Bloomfield off of U.S. Highway 550. It has about 180 students.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Guantanamo hunger strikers in lockdown after secret, pre-dawn cell raid*

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/04/1...awn-cell-raid/

By David Ferguson
Saturday, April 13, 2013 15:53 EDT

U.S. soldiers reportedly raided communal cellblocks at Guantanamo Prison in Cuba and hustled hunger striking inmates at gunpoint into single, maximum security cells on Saturday. According to the Miami Herald, prison authorities conducted the maneuver only hours after International Commitee of the Red Cross personnel left the island and under a complete media blackout.

Prisoners reportedly tried to fight back with improvised weapons, but submitted to guards after four “less-than-lethal” shots were fired. A statement from the prison camp at the U.S. Navy base in Cuba said that there were no serious injuries among guards or detainees.

The action by U.S. forces was an attempt to end a hunger strike by a majority of the camp’s 166 inmates that began after a “particularly aggressive” cell search on February 6, said lawyers for the detainees. Reported mistreatment of the Quran prompted inmates to cover security cameras in some areas and block access to food carts for weeks at a time.

The military denied any Quran mistreatment, and said that systematic disobedience of prison rules prompted the raid.

“In order to reestablish proper observation, the guards entered the Camp 6 communal living spaces to transition detainees into single cells, remove obstructions to cameras, windows and partitions, and to assess the medical condition of each detainee,” the prison said.

Simon Schorno of the International Red Cross said that his organization was in no way connected to the raid, and therefore ”will not comment on its objectives, the way it was conducted or the detainees’ response to it.”

----------


## Lucille

Boston in Lockdown as Police Hunt for Marathon Bombing Suspect
http://reason.com/blog/2013/04/19/bo...ce-hunt-for-ma




> Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick has asked the city's residents to stay indoors, and NBC News is reporting that "Boston and its surburbs, universities and transit system were on total lockdown" this morning.
> [...]
> A few more details via NBC about the lockdown, the manhunt, and the initial chase, which began late last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				    ...The lockdown initially affected more than 300,000 people in Cambridge, Watertown, Newton, Brighton, Allston and Belmont, but by 8 a.m., the entire city of Boston was paralyzed, officials said.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

'Exigent circumstances' may make a warrant less searches, lock-downs, constitutional if probable cause exists.

That's what is being used in all cases against the 4th Amendment.

Currently with the Chechen suspect at large, the following lock downs/shut downs in the Boston metro area are imposed:

The "T" subway service shutdown
All Buses
All Taxis
AMTRAK suspended between Boston and Providence, RI.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...ombs-live.html




> 17.53 (12.53) Watertown police have said that the lockdown situation could go on through the weekend.

----------


## libertyjam

Hut-hutting pictures from Boston:

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...watertown.html

----------


## libertyjam

and more hut-hut:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...un-battle.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

Boston, Massachusetts, USA, 19 April 2013.

/thread AFAIC

----------


## pathtofreedom

They hate us cause were free!

----------


## shane77m

Lucky dog.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.goerie.com/female-teacher...-updated-11-am




> Erie police said they have a suspect in custody after a teacher's aide at McKinley Elementary School was shot this morning as she was walking on East 22nd Street north of the school.
> [...]
> All eastside Erie schools were put on lockdown, and police are maintaining a perimeter around McKinley school, Bowers said. Erie police also have blocked off East Avenue between East 24th and East 25th streets.
> 
> Erie School District superintendent Matthew Cummings released a statement this morning, saying "early police reports indicate this was a domestic incident and no students were involved or are in danger. The school is currently on lockdown."

----------


## tod evans

Totally spaced this thread out..

Here's another lockdown in the land of fruits-n-nuts..

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...med-white-male

----------


## tod evans

*Microphone, Not Gun, Prompts Lockdown At Chaminade Prep. In West Hills*

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013/...n-near-campus/



_[A student takes a photo in a classroom while on lockdown at Chaminade Prep. High School in West Hills.]_

Fernando Valley high school was placed on lockdown Tuesday due to a report of a person with a gun near campus that turned out to be a student with a boom microphone.

LAPD Topanga officers responded to a call from school officials at 9:30 a.m. stating the mother of a student saw a suspicious person near Chaminade College Preparatory High School, 7500 Chaminade Ave.

There was a report that a male, white, about 18 years old, was seen approaching the school in the parking lot area with some type of object in his hand, possibly a rifle or shotgun. He was dressed in black pants, black top, LAPD Capt. Hearn said.


A student takes a photo in a classroom while on lockdown at Chaminade Prep. High School in West Hills. (credit: UGC/CBS)
The school was on lockdown for almost three hours while more than 50 officers from several divisions conducted a room-to-room search of the campus.

The lockdown was lifted just after 12:15 p.m.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Hat tip to RPF members phill4paul and presence for suggesting the idea.
> 
> Feel free to jump in, everybody.
> 
> Your daily dose of "lockdown": coming live from Prison Amerika.
> 
> 
> *BB gun threat prompts lockdown of North Brunswick middle school*
> 
> ...


Because school is prison.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Because school is prison.

----------


## Root

http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/2...l#incart_river




> GARFIELD  A fugitive from Passaic is *still missing* despite a search that lasted three hours, covered four city blocks, locked down a local school and involved half-a-dozen police departments.Garfield Police Chief Kevin Amos did not release the name of man, *who police say fled a domestic violence incident* in Passaic before crashing his car at the corner of Somerset Street and River Drive in Garfield.
> 
> A search of the area by K-9 units and by SWAT units who *swept every building a four-block area* around the crash site turned up empty Wednesday afternoon. Police had the area blocked off until just before 2 p.m., when they no longer believed he was in the area, Amos said.
> Amos said he did not believe the suspect was armed. He thanked residents for cooperating with the search, and assured them the suspect was no longer in the neighborhood.
> 
> "We are still looking for this person," he said. "We are going to do our best to get him."
> 
> Doris, a woman living on Somerset Drive who declined to give NJ.com her last name, said *she let armed SWAT officers into her home when they told her they were looking for a fugitive.
> **
> "They went in and looked in all the rooms to see if I'm hiding anybody," she's said.*

----------


## WM_in_MO

Comply citizen

----------


## tod evans

> police say fled a domestic violence incident


WTF are these idiots doing?

Domestic violence.....

----------


## Anti Federalist

Scenes from militarized AmeriKa.







> http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/2...l#incart_river

----------


## Anti Federalist

> WTF are these idiots doing?
> 
> Domestic violence.....


Pipe down!

An authoritarian police state is a small price to pay for living in a free country.

God Bless those brave boys.

*belch*

Murika!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oberlin College on lockdown today.

I gave up on this thread...could post a hundred stories a *day* in it.

----------


## osan

> Because school is prison.


My second year teaching was punctuated with a humorous event.  JFK high school was at that time the largest in the nation with just under 8,000 (that's right, 8 THOUSAND) students.  During Xmas break, they installed metal detectors at the main entrance and on back to school day that January all other entrances were CHAINED shut - but let us not even address the potentials there had a fire broken out.

Seven hundred handguns and over three thousand knives and other weapons taken that morning, the paddy wagons carting them away to face charges.

What everyone failed to make note of was the fact that there were ZERO shootings at that school and in fact almost no violence at all.

My school, Evander Childs on Gunhill Rd at the northmost boundary of the South Bronx (some would say it wasn't even south Bronx anymore) had but a few kids carrying - some were my students - and violence was abundant.  It was a smallish school of only 3K students and one day we had about 1/2 of them in the halls rioting for a couple hours until cops showed - about 400 of them - and got things settled down.  All gang-related $#@! that started with a stomping that morning and escalated from there including a hit man - no $#@! - with whom I almost had a smack-down second period.  The "voice", however, said "let this one go" - something I never did.  He had a pistol as I later learned and was to kill another student.  Nothing like teaching in the big city.

----------


## Origanalist

> Oberlin College on lockdown today.
> 
> I gave up on this thread...could post a hundred stories a *day* in it.


Ya, we're there. It's stating the obvious, but somehow people are blind to it. "We're the land of the free because of the brave".

----------


## phill4paul

*"Please remain calm,*" an alert sent to student on Wednesday evening stated. *"Move to the nearest building and close and lock all doors and windows. Close all blinds and turn off the lights."*

  Run, hide. 

http://www.wistv.com/story/24138139/...ty-on-lockdown


WINGATE, NC (WBTV) -
A lockdown is underway at Wingate University after police say two people were killed and a third was injured in a shooting along the campus.

WBTV has learned the incident took place along E. Wilson Street, near the entrance to the College Park community, around 6 p.m. Wednesday evening. This street runs along Wingate's campus.

Two people are confirmed dead, a third person had to be airlifted to the hospital.

Wingate University issued immediate lockdown procedures for the main campus.

"Please remain calm," an alert sent to student on Wednesday evening stated. "Move to the nearest building and close and lock all doors and windows. Close all blinds and turn off the lights."

The alert also asked students and staff to silence their cell phones and wait for further direction from emergency personnel.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Lockdown caused by off duty cop.

*Gunman reported at American University was off-duty cop*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...eport/3993717/

WASHINGTON (WUSA9) — A lockdown of American University's campus began after a person on a university bus saw someone with a holster and called it in, a Metropolitan Police spokesperson said.

Police later determined the man was an off-duty police officer and the lockdown was lifted, Lt. Jesse Porter told the Associated Press. Porter said no weapon was ever displayed, no threats were made, no crime was committed and there were no arrests or injuries.

American University's web site carried an alert at 9:25 p.m. ET that said, "ALL CLEAR. Campus is all clear, the lockdown is lifted. Campus may resume normal operations. Suspect in custody."

The report of the gunman came in to Washington police about 7:40 p.m. Wednesday, D.C. police spokesman. Officer Hugh Carew told the AP and officers searched the campus before the lockdown was lifted at 9:25 p.m..

American University and D.C. police were investigating near Gray Hall on Nebraska Ave.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> 


How much protection does that type of armor serve against incendiary devices?

----------


## Anti Federalist

WTF is a "Hercules Squad"?

Oh, I should have guessed...



*Super Bowl lockdown looming around Times Square*

By Andy Soltis and Jamie Schram

December 13, 2013 | 4:12am

http://nypost.com/2013/12/13/super-b...-times-square/

Police will deploy helicopters with sensors able to detect radiation on the ground, trained dog teams, heavily armed Hercules squads, extra surveillance cameras — and even patrol boats — along with lots of uniformed cops.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Loud noise sets off panic at Roosevelt Field Mall; some injured in dash out of building*

http://pix11.com/2013/12/24/shoppers...#axzz2oUaLxHS2

NEW YORK (PIX11) — Panicked shoppers mistakenly believing there was gunfire scrambled out of the Roosevelt Field Mall on Christmas Eve, with two or three people injured in the dash out of the store, police said.

There were no shots fired, Nassau County police confirm, despite scores of tweets from customers who assumed they heard gunfire. The injuries were not severe, policed said, and nobody was trampled.

An ambulance responded to the Roosevelt Field Mall after false reports of a shooting.

The noise shoppers mistook for gunfire was actually made by the collapse of a clothing rack, knocked down by a shoplifter at Macy’s who was apprehended, the Nassau County police commissioner said.

Shoppers tweeted of hunkering down in stores or dashing out of  the mall, operating on the belief that there was a shooter on the loose.

Police reported to a 1:16 p.m. report of gunfire at the mall that proved to be inaccurate.

----------


## Anti Federalist

See Something Say Something


*Person of interest questioned after San Antonio hospital lockdown*

http://www.kvue.com/news/state/Perso...238367651.html

SAN ANTONIO -- Police converged on Methodist Stone Oak Hospital on the city's north side after a report of a gunman on Tuesday evening.

The hospital, which was surrounded by dozens of emergency vehicles, was placed on lockdown around 7 p.m.  Early reports indicated a physical therapist had a rifle and had possibly fired shots inside the maternity ward.

After a floor-to-floor search, no active shooter was found and the danger passed, according to Sgt. Javier Salazar, SAPD Spokesperson.

Police continued to search the hospital room by room but no weapons were discovered and there were no reports of any shots fired. 

*According to SAPD, a patient in the hospital overheard a conversation in the bed next to him and called family outside the hospital about a possible threat.  That patient's family then called police, according to SAPD.*

Investigators were interviewing a person of interest away from the hospital to determine any involvement in the incident.

"We got a call from another service area that they had a person of interest," said Salazar.  "Officers are speaking to that person right now.  The danger has passed and everything has opened back up and is resuming to normal activities."

Portions of E. Sonterra Blvd. were shut down in the area around the hospital while the investigation unfolded.

Footage from Chopper 5 in HD initially showed police units surrounding the facility beginning around 7 p.m.  The lockdown lasted around one hour and operations resumed around 8:30 p.m.

----------


## DamianTV

Mass Lockdowns are easy to spot, but rarely reported.  

The ones we take for granted are when cops pull someone over with no valid reason.  You see a person pulled over by the side of the road, you dont know if the cop had a reason, but we assume the dont.  And we certainly dont believe the cop is rendering assistance.  I have been helped by cops, but mostly, nothing good.

Next form of Lockdown occurs when Freedom of Speech (Protest) is restricted.  Oh lookie, someone "important" is going to be driving by, so a "Free Speech Zone" is set up for the protestors to protest at is a location 35 miles away.

Next Lockdown: Mandatory Schooling.  Even when schools are not locked down, youre still required to be there.  How is that not form of Lockdown?  Maybe not DEFCON 5, but at least a 4.

Lockdown can be applied to the Masses, or to the Individual when they're thrown in Solitary Confinement.

----------


## tod evans

I've said this before but it bears repeating every so often;

"Lockdown" is prison terminology...


Ironic eh?

----------


## osan

> I've said this before but it bears repeating every so often;
> 
> "Lockdown" is prison terminology...
> 
> 
> _Ironic eh?_


Not in _this_ environment.

----------


## osan

> How much protection does that type of armor serve against incendiary devices?


Little to none.

I will also note that it behooves every man to have in his personal armory at least one express rifle.  Armor will not save you when hit by rounds such as 470 Nitro, 9.3x74, 505 Gibbs, 460 Weatherby, and so forth.  When you are hit with 5K to 9K lb-ft of kinetic energy at a small point, most likely you are going to die from massive disruption of internal organs even if the trauma plate holds, which it likely will not.

Seriously, you should have at least one dangerous game rifle on hand.  Government agents are the most dangerous game on the planet.  Nothing less than 375 Holland or 458 Winchester.

I would love to have a 700 Nitro, but everything is $$ from rifles to ammo.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Unfounded report leads to lock down of Eastampton school* 

http://www.burlingtoncountytimes.com...034b9d122.html

Posted: Friday, January 31, 2014 4:42 pm |  Updated: 7:58 pm, Sat Feb 1, 2014.   

   By Rose Krebs Staff writer  




EASTAMPTON — The Eastampton Community School was locked down for more than two hours Friday after a second-grader reported that he had seen a man with a firearm in the hallway.

Superintendent Robert Krastek said the school immediately put its lockdown procedures in place about 11:30 a.m. after the second-grader had informed a teacher of what he allegedly saw. The school’s resource officer responded initially, and the township police as well as officers from numerous other communities also arrived, as did officials from the Burlington County Sheriff’s Department and Prosecutor’s Office, Krastek said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Schaumburg schools go on lockdown after mistaken police message* 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/l...,5058514.story

A test message mistakenly urging a village-wide lockdown prompted a number of schools in Schaumburg to respond this morning, officials said.

The Schaumburg police department was testing its emergency alerting system through its dispatch center, Northwest Central Dispatch, at about 10 a.m. when the officers tried to issue a test phone message to all school contacts in the village, said Sgt. John Nebl.

But instead of an automated phone message indicating that it was merely a test message, the phone call instead warned of an unidentified emergency situation.

"It said there is an emergency situation in town necessitating a lockdown of schools," Nebl said. "The idea is to have a simple message to say there is an emergency that can be sent a lot quicker."

After four people received the call at district offices, Schaumburgs School District 54 immediately notified all 27 of its schools, including those outside the village, said Terri McHugh, schools spokeswoman. District officials also called the police department, which then reported that it was a mistaken message.

We told our schools to go into lockdown. Probably two minutes later, they told us that it was not an actual lockdown, McHugh said. The whole scenario for us was less than five minutes.

All schools in Schaumburg, including private schools and the Palatine-based Township High School District 211, were also notified, Nebl said.

District 211 school officials were not immediately available for comment.

Police said they had not used the automated messaging service before for a village-wide lockdown.

McHugh said the message from today was good practice for all parties and that its school operations were not impacted.

It was so quick, there wasnt any kind of impact, she said. If anything, it was good practice for us.

The last time there was a village-wide lockdown was in 2009, when escaped criminal Robert Maday broke free while en route to the Rolling Meadows courthouse.

Back then, police officers either went to the schools or personally called to notify schools of the issue, McHugh said.

----------


## Origanalist

Federal occupation of America expands
Paul Joseph Watson
Infowars.com
March 14, 2014
The Department of Homeland Security is expanding its operations by running unannounced school lockdown drills, another sign of the federal agency’s encroachment into more areas of Americans’ lives.



“On Thursday, March 6, a team comprised of ten officials from the U.S. Department of Homeland Security, the Essex County Prosecutor’s Office, and the NJ Department of Education’s Safety and Security Task Forces visited Glen Ridge High School to conduct an unannounced school lock-down drill,” reports Georgette Gilmore. “With the exception of Glen Ridge Superintendent Dr. John Mucciolo and Chief of Police Sheila Byron-Lagattutta, no Glen Ridge Public School personnel received advanced notice of the exercise.”
The federal/state “security team” later reported their satisfaction with GRHS Principal Dirk Phillips for activating the school’s lockdown procedure when ordered to do so by DHS officials and police.
“The NJ DOE team told us that of all the schools they have visited, GRHS was one of the best,” said Superintendent Dr. Mucciolo, confirming that the drills are now becoming commonplace throughout the region.
While authorities justify school lockdown drills as necessary exercises to prepare for potential school shootings, the likelihood of one happening is miniscule. Critics have pointed to the fact that the drills achieve little else than traumatizing school children.

continued...http://www.infowars.com/homeland-sec...ockdown-drill/

----------


## phill4paul

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...st-empty-house

'Murika!




> So that massive Harrison Avenue standoff — the one that closed down most of the avenue for much of the afternoon, *put a school on lockdown* and saw a large battalion of police officers mobilized in full-on SWAT gear — was not much of a standoff at all. As the Outpost’s Ryan Burns quipped, a moment ago, it takes two to standoff. Otherwise it’s just a “stand.”
> 
> We have a little bit of the story behind the story.
> 
> At around 12:30, the Lost Coast Outpost got a call from a person named Kevin Dougherty, who told us that the house the Sheriff’s SWAT team was massed around was, in fact, empty. Dougherty said he knew this because the house was his house, and the person the Sheriff’s Office was looking for — the person supposedly barricaded with weapons inside the home — was him.
> 
> But Dougherty said he was not in the house. He said he hadn’t been in the house since Tuesday.
> 
> Dougherty told us that it was his belief that his ex-wife had called the Sheriff’s Office to make the false claim that he was locked up in the house with guns. He said that he and his wife are locked in a legal battle over divorce, and that possession of the home had become a part of that battle. He had been trying to save it from foreclosure, he said; she opposed this, and in his estimation she had been making up stories to slander his name.
> ...










http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/mar...t-empty-house/

----------


## Carson

> That's a gag...it's Subway locations.
> 
> But I reckon a map of lockdowns would be even more red.



Mmmmmm Safeway.

They have a rewards program here that gives you points for saving money on gas here. You can get a buck off a gallon with enough points.


Back to your regularly scheduled lockdown.

----------


## tod evans

Boogity-boogity, BB gun...


*Man with BB gun causes Glastonbury school to go into 'lockout'*

GLASTONBURY, CT (WFSB) -
The middle school in Glastonbury was put into "lockout" Tuesday after a man was spotted carrying what people believed to be a gun near the school.

The school resource officer at Smith Middle School, which is located at 216 Addison Rd., was notified by two pedestrians of a man reportedly "wearing a black leather jacket carrying a green rifle."

While police investigated the incident, the middle school was placed in "lockout" for a brief period of time while officers searched the area. 

According to the administration, when school is in "lockout," visitors are not allowed to enter or exit the building, however, classes and activities continue as normal.

No students were injured, police said.

The man, who was identified as 21-year-old William Lesci, was later found with a Crossman BB gun and told police he was shooting at trees.

Lesci was arrested and charged with second-degree breach of peace, carrying a weapon on school grounds and carrying of a dangerous weapon. He is being held on $25,000 bond and is expected to be arraigned on Tuesday.

----------


## pcosmar

> The man, who was identified as 21-year-old William Lesci, was later found with a Crossman BB gun and told police he was shooting at trees.
> 
> Lesci was arrested and charged with second-degree breach of peace, carrying a weapon on school grounds and carrying of a dangerous weapon. He is being held on $25,000 bond and is expected to be arraigned on Tuesday.


High capacity bb gun.
Probably didn't register it.

----------


## tod evans

*Kennesaw State lockdown lifted after weapon turns out to be cellphone*

http://www.cbs46.com/story/25342409/...ate?hpt=ju_bn1

KENNESAW, GA (CBS46) -
A lockdown at Kennesaw State University initiated by a report of a suspicious man on campus with a possible weapon has been lifted.

At approximately 2 p.m. Friday afternoon, Kennesaw State police dispatch received a call about a suspicious man with a possible weapon in his pocket. As a precaution, university officials placed the campus on lockdown and searched for the individual. 

*At approximately 3:30 p.m., police found the individual with a cellphone in his pocket and confirmed that he was not a threat and never posed a threat to the community.* 

The lockdown has been lifted and the all clear was issued.

----------


## CCTelander

> Because school is prison.



It always fealt like it to me. And I got out of high school in 1978. If I was i. HS now, behaving as I did then, I'd no doubt wind up in real prison or dead.

----------


## dntrpltt

> It always fealt like it to me. And I got out of high school in 1978. If I was i. HS now, behaving as I did then, I'd no doubt wind up in real prison or dead.


We would have lockdowns almost monthly in our school, which were mostly drug search (for marijuana) lockdowns where we were all confined to our classrooms for hours until the cops finally found themselves a joint in someone's locker, or left. I was lucky enough to be in a fairly progressive school--whenever the cops would come storming in, someone would break out a guitar and a bunch of us would join in a rounding chorus of Puff the Magic Dragon.

----------


## tod evans

*Lockdown at Chandler schools lifted following police situation*

http://www.azfamily.com/home/Chandle...257972771.html

CHANDLER, Ariz. -- The lockdown at five schools was lifted at about noon on Monday following a police situation near Ithica Street and Chandler Blvd.
It started at about 8:30 a.m. when someone reported to police that a woman with an arrest warrant was at a home in that neighborhood, according to police spokesman Seth Tyler.
An officer who was responding spotted a van leaving the area and believed it was connected to the call.
As the officer tried to pull the van over the driver fled. The officer did not follow or chase the van.
A short time later, two witnesses called 911 to report a male with a rifle or shotgun exited a van in a trailer park near Erie and Hamilton Streets.
One witness said the male fled west to a home at the 300 block of north Delaware Street.
The other witness said the male entered a trailer in the complex. A perimeter was quickly established at both sites.
The Chandler Police Department's SWAT team was called out to clear both residences. Nobody affiliated with the initial event was located in either vehicle. The van and a dark-colored passenger vehicle were seized from the trailer park. The person with the rifle or shotgun was never found.

This investigation is still open and has been assigned to detectives. 
Lockdown at Chandler schools lifted following police situation
--
Chandler police responding to reports of person with gun, 5 schools on lockdown
CHANDLER, Ariz. -- The Chandler Police Department is currently responding to a call in the area of Erie St. between Delaware St. and Hamilton St. for reports of a person armed with a gun. 

Witnesses said a male subject exited a vehicle in the area with a gun, according to police spokesman Seth Tyler.

This subject was not threatening with the weapon and police are currently searching for him in the area. 

Chandler High School, Galveston Elementary, Frye Elementary, St. Mary Basha Catholic, and Chandler Christian Academy are all on lockdown.

This is an active scene.

----------


## tod evans

From Drudge;


*Car trailing Obama daughters' motorcade prompts White House lockdown*

http://news.yahoo.com/car-trailing-m...lTr30AMDDQtDMD

 A car that trailed a motorcade carrying President Barack Obama's daughters on to Pennsylvania Avenue prompted a security lockdown at the White House on Tuesday.

The male driver was arrested and Washington police checked the car for explosives.

The Secret Service identified the driver as Mathew Evan Goldstein, 55. He was arrested and charged with unlawful entry and was transported to city police for processing.

Goldstein was identified as an employee of the Internal Revenue Service.

People were unable to leave or enter the White House grounds while the car was being checked out.

After more than an hour, the security lockdown was lifted.

"Everything at the White House has been cleared," said a Secret Service spokesman.

The motorcade was carrying the Obama daughters, Sasha and Malia, according to a source familiar with the situation.

Pictures of the car showed it traveled about 50 yards (meters) down Pennsylvania Avenue past the security barrier but it remained outside the main gate of the White House.

----------


## tod evans

Yet again, courtesy of Drudge;


*White House on lockdown for second time in 3 days
*

http://news.yahoo.com/white-house-lo...tT_QUAlkXQtDMD

WASHINGTON (AP) — For the second time in three days, the White House is on lockdown because of a security breach.

The Secret Service says two people threw something over the fence surrounding the White House complex — one person from the south side and one from the north.

The two people were being detained and questioned Thursday afternoon. Secret Service officers were ordering people in the West Wing to stay inside.

The incident follows an hourlong lockdown Tuesday after a vehicle followed a motorcade bringing President Barack Obama's daughters home through the gates. The driver was charged with unlawful entry, a misdemeanor.

----------


## mrsat_98

Maybe this could signal a trend. Future headline Executive Gridlock as thousands of shoes found on Whitehouse lawn.

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## GunnyFreedom

i just can't believe there are people who still think we're OK.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> We would have lockdowns almost monthly in our school, which were mostly drug search (for marijuana) lockdowns where we were all confined to our classrooms for hours until the cops finally found themselves a joint in someone's locker, or left. I was lucky enough to be in a fairly progressive school--whenever the cops would come storming in, someone would break out a guitar and a bunch of us would join in a rounding chorus of Puff the Magic Dragon.


I was telling people similar things (absent the guitar.... I wish) and they were amazed. I thought I might have sounded like I embellished how it was but that is how it was.

They'd come around and jingle the door handles, while the entire class is crouched on one side of the room. Talking was eligible for suspension. It was more common than tornado or fire drills and where I lived tornadoes were relatively common.

I don't know if I'm discouraged more by it happening or that the parents are allowing their children to be subjected to such things.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Lock-Down Nation* 

http://ericpetersautos.com/2015/01/27/lock-nation/

While waiting for a dentist appointment, I was listening to a news report about NewYork City being on “lockdown” because of snow. Only the official vehicles of the anointed were at liberty to be out and about. Ordinary citizens were subject to arrest merely for daring to attempt travel. 

It reminded me of the old Soviet Union (long forgotten by most Americans, perhaps because we’re living in the Soviet Union now). 

Of party bigwigs in their ZIL limos, broad avenues empty except for them.




This is of a piece with the lockdown of Boston – citizens forbidden to leave their homes and government goons at liberty to enter them at will (and frog-march the occupants out).

Always for “safety.”

Does it make you feel safe?

----------

